# Digital Pigeon Book on GoogleBooks



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Has this been posted before? The URL is LONG so you may have to cut-and-paste, but you can download the entire book this way in PDF format.


http://books.google.com/books?id=v-gDAAAAQAAJ&printsec=frontcover&dq=pigeons

(I replaced this with the shorter URL which seems to work better!)


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Very cool! I am definitely going to d/l that when I get home tonight!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Snipes, that is a great find. I noticed it was written in 1868!


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Snipes, that is a great find. I noticed it was written in 1868!


Isn't that amazing? The illustrations are first-rate, and the info I have read so far I am surprised to find is very relevant. That a text on the subject from so long ago would still be pretty much the same as what you'd read today in some ways. I wonder how the descriptions of breed standards compares with what they are today? 

One thing, I was hoping it would have reference or a chapter on the Passenger pigeon. They were still alive, back then...sigh. Would have been very interesting to read about them in the present-tense.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I know, I love old books. I haven't read it enough to realize they didn't talk about the passenger pigeon. That would have been wonderful. I still think what happened to those pigeons is one of the great American tragedies.

The illustrations are so good. Maybe the best I have seen.


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

Can someone tell me how to read it?


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Becca199212 said:


> Can someone tell me how to read it?


Can you get to the page that displays the book? To the right, near the top, there is a link that says "download (PDF)" or something very similar...click there, and save the file to your computer. Then you open it with (free) Adobe reader. Or, you can read it right on the Google site, at the link in the first post. Just click on the little blue triangles to the top and right of the book image to move forward/backward through the text.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Lady Tarheel said:


> I know, I love old books. I haven't read it enough to realize they didn't talk about the passenger pigeon. That would have been wonderful. I still think what happened to those pigeons is one of the great American tragedies.


It occured to me just now that maybe it doesn't mention them since it was published in London. Not a native species in Europe so maybe that's why it was left out.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I can't seem to find a way to read or to download it...do we have to register first?

Cynthia


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

No, at least, I didn't. Just went right to it. It displays as a brown blob, image of the the cover, I guess, till you move a few pages in.


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi Snipes, I also tried it, and couldn't read it or even find the tab for downloading as pdf. Darn that would have been a good one, too! let us know how you done it. Thanks, Snowbird Sue


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

You can go to the top left and click "About this Book" or "Read this Book" to see the text and illustrations. The download part is on the right side. It is really easy to bring up.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Yeah, gosh I'm sorry some of you can't see it. I just clicked on the link in the first post, there it is. I wonder, does the browser used make a difference?

Here is a MUCH shorter URL to try:

http://books.google.com/books?id=v-gDAAAAQAAJ&printsec=frontcover&dq=pigeons


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Be Careful*

These OLD BOOKS are nice to have around but one must remember that as we progress things do change many of the old writting were good in their time and there is still information of value.But to take everything as gospel is indeed a mistake. The racing bird of today did not exist as we know it today and the racer of today was a blending of many different pigeons the make the racer of today. I will leave it at that for now.Except to say that many of the books written in the last60 or 70 on pigeons have misinformation. GEORGE


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

TheSnipes said:


> Yeah, gosh I'm sorry some of you can't see it. I just clicked on the link in the first post, there it is. I wonder, does the browser used make a difference?
> 
> Here is a MUCH shorter URL to try:
> 
> http://books.google.com/books?id=v-gDAAAAQAAJ&printsec=frontcover&dq=pigeons


Hi Snipes, that link worked real good, but since I am on dial-up , it would take 4+ hours to download! I think I'll pass, as I would lose my connection right in the middle of it!! Thanks, anyway, Snowbird Sue


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

It's about 13 Megs...a lot to dl over dialup!  I have really enjoyed reading it though.


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

I can't read it either!  I signed into my Google account, added the book to my library but there is no download or viewing option. I also tried the shorter URL and came up with the same page.

Lindi


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Here is what the google page looks like when i click that link. course i am running IE. does it look different when you load the page? Sorry so huge!!


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Here is the link to download it:

http://books.google.com/books/pdf/Pigeons.pdf?id=v-gDAAAAQAAJ&output=pdf&sig=qCNNabvxp9897GJqx6JgEQfmLMw


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi,

Thanks for showing the IE page you receive. I also use IE but am getting a different layout to yours. Different IE version? How do you get your page copied to put in a post (in simple idiot proof PC Language)? I tried just out of curiosity to show you but couldn't do it  

I will try out the download link tomorrow as it's late here and I'm off to bed.

Thanks,

Lindi


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Lindi, you may have the newer version #7. We upgraded to IE version 7, well over a year ago and it has caused nothing but trouble ever since. I wish we had the old version back but I'm not sure if you can go back to an older version. We don't use it much (use Mozilla Firefox) but you sometimes need it for certain applications. The one Snipes showed looks like the version I want back!!!!


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

george simon said:


> These OLD BOOKS are nice to have around but one must remember that as we progress things do change many of the old writting were good in their time and there is still information of value.But to take everything as gospel is indeed a mistake. The racing bird of today did not exist as we know it today and the racer of today was a blending of many different pigeons the make the racer of today. I will leave it at that for now.Except to say that many of the books written in the last60 or 70 on pigeons have misinformation. GEORGE


Thanks for the warning, George. Good thinking.

I downloaded the book and have been looking at some of it over the past few days. An interesting read, but my favorite are the beautiful illustrations! I may have to print some of those out and tack them to my wall


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

amoonswirl said:


> I downloaded the book and have been looking at some of it over the past few days. An interesting read, but my favorite are the beautiful illustrations! I may have to print some of those out and tack them to my wall


I love the images. This dates from an era before photographs, and in most cases LOUSY photographs, replaced detailed artistic illustrations in published works.

An acquaintance posted this at another site, and it provides another link that may work better for folks having trouble with googlebooks. However the quality isn't as good.

"A while back Dr. James Gratz pointed out that William Tegetmeier's
1868 book "Pigeons: their structure, varieties, habits and management"
is freely available on Google Books. Well, via another website called
PublicDomainReprints.org, I've been able to get a reprint of this book
created.

http://www.lulu.com/content/1860388

I think this book certainly has some historical interest if nothing
else. Bear in mind that this site (Lulu.com) simply reprints the
scans and some of the scans are not in great shape. Plus they're only
printing black and white--regardless of the color of the original
book. Still, it's interesting to read a book about pigeons from
1868--sort of a window into the past."


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Lindi, you may have the newer version #7. We upgraded to IE version 7, well over a year ago and it has caused nothing but trouble ever since. I wish we had the old version back but I'm not sure if you can go back to an older version. We don't use it much (use Mozilla Firefox) but you sometimes need it for certain applications. The one Snipes showed looks like the version I want back!!!!


Yes Maggie, you are right, I do have the newer version and yes, I also knew what I was doing better with the older version.

I also have Mozilla Firefox but I rarely use it (don't really know what I am doing with that either  ) but I shall try to download the book using Firefox later this evening to see if that works.

Thanks,

Lindi


----------

